# Sex of my fishes



## tigrutzel (1 Mar 2019)

Hi guys, sorry for my bad english is for the first time when i have a fish tank and i have 4 guppies. I try all the time to understand wich one is femeale and male but i cant ) can you help me pls 
https://imgur.com/gallery/9nVTj7y


----------



## Edvet (1 Mar 2019)




----------



## Edvet (1 Mar 2019)




----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Mar 2019)

It looks like the bottom two are males and the one above is a female.
Males are usually more colourful and ornate and have a modified anal fin called a gonopodium...


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Mar 2019)

Haha...snap Ed


----------



## zozo (1 Mar 2019)

As Tim says, look at the anal fin, goes for about all livebearers in the hobby, molly, platy, guppy, endler..  If its round its a girl, if it looks like what we have a wiener than its a boy..


----------



## tigrutzel (1 Mar 2019)

Thanks guys )) but i feel like almost all have like  a fan or like rod for me ))


----------



## sciencefiction (1 Mar 2019)

I can't see the fish on the 4th picture but all first 3 pictures show males from what I can see.

A female guppy has a "gravid spot" around the anal area where it poops  Depending on the original coloration of the fish, it is mostly black but in some fish it is reddish, especially in females with light body coloration. It is visible in females as young as 2-3 weeks, before any proper fin development. That's how I used to separate male from female fry and I don't think I ever made a mistake.


----------



## mort (2 Mar 2019)

Agree the two blue and red/yellow are definitely males and the black one at the bottom looks male but really need a non head on pic to tell.


----------



## tigrutzel (3 Mar 2019)

Thanks guys  all of them are male, lucky me


----------

